# Can't get 3600mhz stable on X570-F



## Koolhass (May 17, 2020)

Hello friends!
I am a newbiewhen it comes to configuring RAM. A few weeks ago I migrated my system to AMD, using an ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F motherboard, a Ryzen 3900x and a 3600mhz 4-stick GSkill Trdident Z NEO (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC). with a Seasonic PSU with 750w GOLD. Despite the fact that the memories appear in the QVL of my motherboard, it has been impossible for me to run the operating system in a stable way, even corrupting more than once, forcing me reinstall the OS. I am writing to see if you have suggestions on how to run them at the manufacturer's stated speed. (I tried the Ryzen memory calcultator, and up to 3000 mhz it enters the OS but it restarts minutes after boot).


----------



## nguyen (May 17, 2020)

So first update your mainboard Bios to the latest one as that could help with RAM stability.
Second I would use 2T command rate instead of 1T.
Your kit use Hynix CJR IC according to the QVL so put that in the Timing Calculator, something like this, but yeah use 2T command rate


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2020)

Koolhass said:


> Hello friends!
> I am a newbiewhen it comes to configuring RAM. A few weeks ago I migrated my system to AMD, using an ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F motherboard, a Ryzen 3900x and a 3600mhz 4-stick GSkill Trdident Z NEO (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC). with a Seasonic PSU with 750w GOLD. Despite the fact that the memories appear in the QVL of my motherboard, it has been impossible for me to run the operating system in a stable way, even corrupting more than once, forcing me reinstall the OS. I am writing to see if you have suggestions on how to run them at the manufacturer's stated speed. (I tried the Ryzen memory calcultator, and up to 3000 mhz it enters the OS but it restarts minutes after boot).


Are you using XMP/DOCP? I would avoid using that in general, as it's based on the Intel spec for the RAM.
Also, did you set the Voltage to 1.35V?
And as above, did you update the UEFI to the latest version?

Not seen anyone else here with 64GB before, so not sure how 4x 16GB works, but I have no problem with 4x 8GB using Hynix CJR chips. Dual rank and four modules might be a problem at higher speeds though, with higher speeds being anything over 3200MHz.


----------



## Koolhass (May 17, 2020)

First of all, thank you very much for all your responses friends. I use 64 gb of ram because I use the computer a lot to work, and the programs I use demand a lot of RAM.  The fastest QVL sticks were the ones i bought.


I already updated my BIOS to the latest (Version 1407 of 2020/04/07)

I tried with D.O.C.P. (lasted a day "stable", restarted everytime i turned off the PC. Later, won't even boot (without corrupting OS)

I tried with manual settings (tried 3200 and 3000 mhz with RYZEN RAM calculator in Safe settings, boot to OS but restarts randomly)



Could be anything related to my BIOS has  Precision Boost in auto?

Do you recomend to make a Windows 10 image to start trying again with settings? I use the pc to work, so it's 3 hours reinstalling everything again.

i'm trying to fix it before sending the sticks to RMA. Regards!


----------



## mstenholm (May 17, 2020)

Did you try to increase the voltage to 1.36? What does HWInfo say for DRAM V?


----------



## birdie (May 17, 2020)

Koolhass said:


> Could be anything related to my BIOS has  Precision Boost in auto?



You *need* to start with resetting your BIOS to defaults. Make sure your modules are installed into the rights slots.

I'd also suggest raising the RAM voltage to 1.36V because it's just enough to run at higher than standard memory timings/speeds.

So, please start with enabling DOCP and setting this memory voltage.

Run memtest86 afterwards (at least one pass without "Hammer test" and "Bit fade test" - both are necessary only when you're 100% certain you've found the right stable timings).

Lastly, PBO and OC'ing of Ryzen 3000 CPUs are mostly an exercise in futility and making your CPU run a lot hotter.


----------



## Koolhass (May 17, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Did you try to increase the voltage to 1.36? What does HWInfo say for DRAM V?



Yes, i tried increasing the voltge once but i can try again. DRAM Voltage? Currently 1.2V


----------



## mstenholm (May 17, 2020)

Koolhass said:


> Yes, i tried increasing the voltge once but i can try again. DRAM Voltage? Currently 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155605


I'm pretty sure that it is a 1.35 V set....running it at 1.2 V is brave 

Edit: yes 1.35 set


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2020)

I'm guessing density is the killer here. If you want to try and see, remove two sticks, make sure the two left are in the correct slots, and try enabling DOCP again. If it works, you know the issue.


----------



## Blitz Hacker (Aug 17, 2020)

Koolhass said:


> Hello friends!
> I am a newbiewhen it comes to configuring RAM. A few weeks ago I migrated my system to AMD, using an ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F motherboard, a Ryzen 3900x and a 3600mhz 4-stick GSkill Trdident Z NEO (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC). with a Seasonic PSU with 750w GOLD. Despite the fact that the memories appear in the QVL of my motherboard, it has been impossible for me to run the operating system in a stable way, even corrupting more than once, forcing me reinstall the OS. I am writing to see if you have suggestions on how to run them at the manufacturer's stated speed. (I tried the Ryzen memory calcultator, and up to 3000 mhz it enters the OS but it restarts minutes after boot).


Did you ever get the ram stable? I'm having the exact same issue .. x570 Gigabyte Xtreme mainboard, 3950x Ryzen, and 64gb (4 dimms) of 3600 CL16. XMP takes about.. 3 out of every 5 boots. 2 of those it will fail to reboot and assuming go back to reference clocks and T2, I've tried raising the LLC, I've played around with the SOC voltage a bit, aswell as the memory voltage. I can't  seem to get it 100% stable on booting. Once it passes boot it's 'mostly' stable. But I'm a little upset due to the cost of the system that it can't even run basic memory timings and a good B-Die kit.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 18, 2020)

Blitz Hacker said:


> Did you ever get the ram stable? I'm having the exact same issue .. x570 Gigabyte Xtreme mainboard, 3950x Ryzen, and 64gb (4 dimms) of 3600 CL16. XMP takes about.. 3 out of every 5 boots. 2 of those it will fail to reboot and assuming go back to reference clocks and T2, I've tried raising the LLC, I've played around with the SOC voltage a bit, aswell as the memory voltage. I can't  seem to get it 100% stable on booting. Once it passes boot it's 'mostly' stable. But I'm a little upset due to the cost of the system that it can't even run basic memory timings and a good B-Die kit.


Check the DRAM voltage. It should be 1.35 V (or more). Sometimes the motherboard set it to 1.2 V as a default.


----------



## Blitz Hacker (Aug 18, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> Check the DRAM voltage. It should be 1.35 V (or more). Sometimes the motherboard set it to 1.2 V as a default.


Yeah I tried that.. even set the XMP .. HWINFO64 is showing Dram Voltage at around 1.39v (even tho I implicitly set it to 1.35v in the bios) I'm thinking it might be the SOC needing more voltage?
Doesn't help that gigabyte lies in it's reporting on voltages to sensors either


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 18, 2020)

I've had memory speed issues since X570 / Ryzen 3000 launch & still can't get it to run at it's proper speed, call me lazy or a noob but I've just given up on it, such a pain in the arse for such a simple setting, bring back the X58 days. I hope you get your RAM issue sorted out seriously.


----------



## Blitz Hacker (Aug 18, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> I've had memory speed issues since X570 / Ryzen 3000 launch & still can't get it to run at it's proper speed, call me lazy or a noob but I've just given up on it, such a pain in the arse for such a simple setting, bring back the X58 days. I hope you get your RAM issue sorted out seriously.


I'm guessing all the ram is rated for only 2 dimms , (however this was a 4 dimm paired kit soo.... idk) Feels strange on a 15 grand system with the best memory I could get and I can't post properly (and no one seems to know how to fix it)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't use XMP. I don't understand how hard it is to understand that this is an Intel standard that isn't working well with Ryzen.

Also, what's your system spec?


----------



## sutyi (Aug 18, 2020)

Koolhass said:


> Hello friends!
> I am a newbiewhen it comes to configuring RAM. A few weeks ago I migrated my system to AMD, using an ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F motherboard, a Ryzen 3900x and a 3600mhz 4-stick GSkill Trdident Z NEO (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC). with a Seasonic PSU with 750w GOLD. Despite the fact that the memories appear in the QVL of my motherboard, it has been impossible for me to run the operating system in a stable way, even corrupting more than once, forcing me reinstall the OS. I am writing to see if you have suggestions on how to run them at the manufacturer's stated speed. (I tried the Ryzen memory calcultator, and up to 3000 mhz it enters the OS but it restarts minutes after boot).



Since you are running 4-way high density sticks, try raising CLDO_VDDP to around 1.00-1.05V and see if that works.

Alternatively you might not have won the silicon lottery and the Infinity Fabric simply can't handle 1800MHz.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 19, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Don't use XMP. I don't understand how hard it is to understand that this is an Intel standard that isn't working well with Ryzen.
> 
> Also, what's your system spec?


well, to be honest XMP (err... DOCP) is working just fine on my DDRAM.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 19, 2020)

You're asking a lot from the memory controller.
Manual timings, no XMP. XMP almost certainly uses voltages too low for your memory controller to be able to sustain 8 ranks of high speed memory.
Also test each dimm separately if you're having corruption issues. Could also be one of them's bad.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> well, to be honest XMP (err... DOCP) is working just fine on my DDRAM.


Yes, it works with some RAM kits, but not with others. Even RAM  from the same brand is hit and miss. As such, it's better to simply not use XMP. Also, you're most likely missing out on a fair bit of performance on AMD by using XMP, as some of the settings that matter seem to be able to be run much tighter on AMD compared to Intel, which means better memory performance.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 19, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yes, it works with some RAM kits, but not with others. Even RAM  from the same brand is hit and miss. As such, it's better to simply not use XMP. Also, you're most likely missing out on a fair bit of performance on AMD by using XMP, as some of the settings that matter seem to be able to be run much tighter on AMD compared to Intel, which means better memory performance.


You are surely right about missing out performance, but as long as my G.Skill 3600 CL16 (Hynix ) is working with DOCP I will settle for an hassle free experience. How much I would miss ? 1/2 FPS in gaming and a few points in synthetic benchmarks ? I don't know...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> You are surely right about missing out performance, but as long as my G.Skill 3600 CL16 (Hynix ) is working with DOCP I will settle for an hassle free experience. How much I would miss ? 1/2 FPS in gaming and a few points in synthetic benchmarks ? I don't know...


It takes all of one minute tops to do it properly. But each to their own I guess...


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It takes all of one minute tops to do it properly. But each to their own I guess...



You seem to know RAM/XMP/Settings well, if I PM you later would you be able to help me? If not it's alright, I'll just start my own thread later on.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 20, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> You seem to know RAM/XMP/Settings well, if I PM you later would you be able to help me? If not it's alright, I'll just start my own thread later on.


I know it for my system. Just install the DRAM Calculator, enter your spec and it spits out usable numbers. 
The ones highlighted below are the main ones you need to change. 
The screenshot is from an older version, as I was too lazy to do one of the latest version, but it's mostly the same...


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I know it for my system. Just install the DRAM Calculator, enter your spec and it spits out usable numbers.
> The ones highlighted below are the main ones you need to change.
> The screenshot is from an older version, as I was too lazy to do one of the latest version, but it's mostly the same...
> 
> View attachment 166097


Greatly appreciated.


----------

